# Adding non-mac memory stick to G4 ibook, good idea????



## Lend-Fish (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a 4 month old ibook G4. Computer has internal 512 and seems pretty slow at times while web browsing. Im sure I want to add more memory. Mac.com (macstore) sells 512 for $150US and 1GB for $300. Seems a little spendy so i looked on ebay and found other non-mac parts which are said to be compatible and are much more affordable. Does anyone have any experiences they can share or anyone have any advice if this is wise.

Thanks in advance. 

Lend-a-Fish


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as long as the memory has the same specs as the apple ram, it will work.


----------



## Lend-Fish (Sep 14, 2006)

OK sinclair_tm, thank you.

ALSO, is it necessary to match the ram size with the internal ram. In other words if the board has 512 already connected, do I have to add another 512, or can I also add 1GB instead and get power speed.

Please advise. Thanks so much.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

that one is open to debate. but the truth is that you need matched pairs to get the claimed boost, not just one of the same size. so being you are just adding ram to the book, get the 1gig for a total of 1.5gig, and you will not be sorry.


----------



## Lend-Fish (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you think my machine will haul some butt if I add the G???

Any specific brand or online site you would try first for best pricing, but also a reliable company that will actually ship the part?

Thanks again. s_tm


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

let me say this, i noticed a difference when i went from 1gig ram to 1.5gig ram. os x loves ram, and will make the most out of what it has. so the more the merrier.


----------



## Lend-Fish (Sep 14, 2006)

thank you!! very much.


----------

